# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Cần giúp đỡ setup biến tần Delta VFD-M 1.5kw với bob Mach 3

## quocanhcgd

Cần giúp đỡ cấu hình và nối dây biến tần Delta VFD-M 1.5kw với bob Mach 3. để có thể dùng lệnh đóng mở, đảo chiều hoặc tăng tốc biến tần
Bob của em là loại này:

----------

